# Benefits of "Skipping"



## bam357 (Aug 24, 2006)

After being on this board for a few days(specifiacally the muay thai) ive noticed much talk about skipping during training?

I have trained in Taekwondo and Systema both for a short amount of time but i have never heard of skipping to improve your fighting?


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Aug 25, 2006)

bam357 said:
			
		

> After being on this board for a few days(specifiacally the muay thai) ive noticed much talk about skipping during training?
> 
> I have trained in Taekwondo and Systema both for a short amount of time but i have never heard of skipping to improve your fighting?


 
it improves coordinatoin , balance , leg strength and stamina , evry MAist should skip


hope i helped 

chris


----------



## King (Aug 25, 2006)

Oh I'm pretty good at skipping training. Specially if Ajahn isn't in town to know I've been doing it. 

But seriously it's as Chris said, it builds your leg muscles and improves your endurance. I believe it helps conditions my achilles tendon which gives me a spring to my kicks and dashes. As a new muay thai practitioner my Ajahn told me to improve only two things: running and skipping. Once I'm proficient in both my endurance can hold out during intensive training.


----------



## Drag'n (Aug 25, 2006)

Skipping is basic cardio training. Just like running. Cardio is an important aspect of training for all fighters. So in that sense yes it does make you a better fighter.
It also really works your calves. Muay Thai fighters need  power and endurance in their calves because many of the kicking/kneeing techs require you to rise up on the ball of your foot explosively and consistantly throughout the fight.
Besides all that, its a great way to warm up before moving on to more technical aspects of your training.


----------



## Brother John (Aug 25, 2006)

Skipping rope?
or just skipping??

Either is great for the legs!! It's sort of a plyometric exercise for the calves.

Have a Great day



(((Besides, it's kinda fun. Makes me feel like a kid skippin home from school)))

Your Brother
John


----------



## bam357 (Aug 25, 2006)

Are you all talking about the running/ skipping or jump ropping? or both?


----------



## Brother John (Aug 25, 2006)

bam357 said:
			
		

> Are you all talking about the running/ skipping or jump ropping? or both?



both


Your Bro.
John


----------



## stickywater (Jul 4, 2007)

skipping is always a good warm up, good for cardio and footwork as well.  i train dutch thai and footwork is key, being light on the feet


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 4, 2007)

When I skip I always sing "La La La La La La   La La  La La Laaaaaah"
Sean


----------



## Kieran (Jul 6, 2007)

bam357 said:


> After being on this board for a few days(specifiacally the muay thai) ive noticed much talk about skipping during training?
> 
> I have trained in Taekwondo and Systema both for a short amount of time but i have never heard of skipping to improve your fighting?


 
3x3 min rounds?

train 3x3 min skipping.


----------



## Brother John (Jul 6, 2007)

Touch Of Death said:


> When I skip I always sing "La La La La La La   La La  La La Laaaaaah"
> Sean



and THAT's why we trip you!



Your Brother
John


----------

